# Audio interface : Steinberg UR22 MkII vs Audient id4



## DenisT (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm about to get a new audio interface, and I'm hesitating between these two.

I only work in Cubase with virtual instruments and rarely record with a mic or an instrument (mainly a guitar).

My first choice was the UR22 MkII since I work with Cubase, but then I saw a lot of people recommending the Audient ID4 in that price range.

Both seems really good, so it's kinda difficult to pick one. Do you have some advices?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 10, 2018)

I had UR22 MkII for a few years, but suddenly I started to experience lots of problems: Audio dropping, huge lag, etc. And that was in the beginning of 2017. I did everything I could except buy a new computer, and I found out that many users were experiencing similar problems: https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=157&t=96319

I didn't wait for a driver fix, which apparently came in Dec 2017! I bought Audient ID4, and it's been working like a dream since the beginning of 2017. I haven't had any problems using ID4 with Cubase.

I don't know about the situation with UR22 MkII drivers at the moment, but I won't buy any audio interfaces from that company again.


----------



## DenisT (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I've read similar issues, which is the reason why I was a little bit less enthusiastic regarding the UR22.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 22, 2018)

That's interesting, because I've read a fair bit on AIs and that is the first time I've ever seen anyone say they had driver issues with Steinberg, which is actually known for good drivers. IMO Audients are way overpriced and esp in your case if you're totally "in the box," you won't be taking advantage of their alleged better pre-amps/converters...I would opt for Steinberg or another AI such as a Behringer 204.


----------



## markd (Oct 22, 2018)

I would recommend the Steinberg UR12 since you work mainly in-the-box. I've been using that with Cubase for a few years and I've never had trouble and it sounds great. I sometimes record vocals and it works flawlessly and it's very clean. It's also $99


----------



## DenisT (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you all for the advices.
Yes, my main concern is low-latency while using VSTis only. Since I have a new and pretty good computer, I'm just looking for an audio interface that can perform flawlessly with quite a lot of libraries. I don't really need killer pre-amps and stuff like that. That's why I was interested in the UR22 because it should work flawlessly with Cubase.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 23, 2018)

I still have a UR22 (first generation) that I use occasionally. The only reason I upgraded to an Apogee Element is because I had some extra $$ and treated myself to a newer interface (I love how the Apogee is software based, and it has wicked pre's). The UR22 also has "zero latency monitoring", and is built like a tank. The pre amps are actually pretty decent too, you can't go wrong.


----------



## DenisT (Oct 29, 2018)

I ended up getting the UR22. Working as expected, good piece of hardware!


----------

